# Ibanez RG 7 string - Mini Guitars !!! Check them Out! :)



## Sebastian

Finally, after a couple builds, checking out different materials and a lot of improvements - I'd like to show you some of the new Ibanez RG 7 string mini guitars (10.4 inches 26,5cm long)
Body/neck made from Real wood, Wood veneer fretboard (rosewood, ebony)

Enjoy: 





































I hope You'll like them  

I'd be happy to answer any questions 

Thanks


----------



## guitarister7321

That's sick! I was always curious how you did the guitars for your figures. Great job!


----------



## Sebastian

guitarister7321 said:


> That's sick! I was always curious how you did the guitars for your figures. Great job!



The guitars for the figures are like 2 times smaller - but made the same way


----------



## Rick

Finally, I'm getting the custom I've always wanted.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

amazing as always...except how did you manage to do that mini inlay?!?!


----------



## Sebastian

Rick said:


> Finally, I'm getting the custom I've always wanted.



Yes, just a "little" more patience 



Stealthdjentstic said:


> amazing as always...except how did you manage to do that mini inlay?!?!



Inlay? - it's painted by hand  it's not "that" small  like 3,5cm long


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

Hold them in your hand, I'd like to see how small they are!


----------



## s_k_mullins

This is great work Sebastian! You have some serious talent for making these


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

I believe this thread belongs in the luthiery forum


----------



## Sebastian

Thanks 



iRaiseTheDead said:


> Hold them in your hand, I'd like to see how small they are!



Here's a pic with a standard pick 
As you can see the guitar isn't really that small


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Sebastian said:


> Yes, just a "little" more patience
> 
> 
> 
> Inlay? - it's painted by hand  it's not "that" small  like 3,5cm long



You are being too modest, I have no idea how you painted that and kept your hand so steady dude!


----------



## Sebastian

Stealthdjentstic said:


> You are being too modest, I have no idea how you painted that and kept your hand so steady dude!



I guess practice makes perfect... 

Actually I got a couple questions about these guitars.. maybe I'll make a thread in the dealers section about these... will see


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

Thanks man  thats pretty awesome  you should custom make them for a small fee


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

He does!


----------



## ImaDjentleman

those are too cool


----------



## Sebastian

Thanks 



iRaiseTheDead said:


> Thanks man  thats pretty awesome  you should custom make them for a small fee



Yes, actually I do make custom ones for anyone interested


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Seb also makes figures too iirc! Finally everyone can order a mini misha!


----------



## Sebastian

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Seb also makes figures too iirc! Finally everyone can order a mini misha!



Yup  I also make figures


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

Thats awesome man, do you have a thread about that? I'm gonna search for it!


----------



## Sebastian

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Thats awesome man, do you have a thread about that? I'm gonna search for it!



Yeah man,
here is a Paul Gray figure I made
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/art-media-photography/181077-paul-gray-slipknot-figure.html

Dime:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/art-media-photography/170954-dimebag-darrell-figure.html
you can also check out my Deviantart gallery : 
MiniGuitars on deviantART


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

How much would you charge for one of these? I can see myself buying one in the near future


----------



## Sebastian

iRaiseTheDead said:


> How much would you charge for one of these? I can see myself buying one in the near future



19USD would be ok  (priority shipping is 10$, interesting thing the shipping for 2 guitars is the same as for 1 )


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

Sebastian said:


> 19USD would be ok  (priority shipping is 10$, interesting thing the shipping for 2 guitars is the same as for 1 )



Awesome deal c:


----------



## Sebastian

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Awesome deal c:


----------



## Furtive Glance

Wow! Just checked out the Dimebag figure, too. That's incredible detail O_O


----------



## Sebastian

Furtive Glance said:


> Wow! Just checked out the Dimebag figure, too. That's incredible detail O_O



Thanks man! I hope to finish 2 new figures "soon"


----------



## Shawn

Very cool. I did something similar a few years back but never with real wood. Nice work!


----------



## Sebastian

Shawn said:


> Very cool. I did something similar a few years back but never with real wood. Nice work!



Thanks 

It's balsa wood - works really well for models


----------



## Sebastian

I also made a Jim Root Tele! 25,7cm / 10.1 inches long


----------



## L1ght

This is awesome and all but... Can they djent?


----------



## Sebastian

L1ghtChaos said:


> This is awesome and all but... Can they djent?



Of course they can dJenT!


----------



## Sebastian

Instead of making a new topic, I'll just post pics of mini guitars here:
ESP Kirk Hammett "The Mummy"
25.8cm / 10.2 inches long


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

Did you paint everything on that ESP?!


----------



## Sebastian

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Did you paint everything on that ESP?!



Oh no.. the graphic is printed... maybe one day I'll try to actually paint it


----------

